# 5 years 4200 hours and you get this.



## k9kiwi (Mar 6, 2007)

Now I is impressed.

1/72 CVE.

This is insane.


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 6, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!That is friggin sweet!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know if its still there, but their used to be on the 2nd floor south wing of the National Air and Space Museum, Washington DC, the USS Forestal? or perhaps Nimitz? in 1/100th scale with scratch built A-6s, A-7s and Tomcats if I'm not mistaken. I stared for hours at this beauty. He had even done the hanger deck inside with partially disassembled aircraft undergoing maintenance. A scratch built EA-6 was catching the 3 wire.

Most impressive.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2007)

hot damn that is sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice.. how much? ^^  Cool beans.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent work!!! a REAL labour of love.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW!, that is a great model.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent model, and a testament to how far a man can go in the hobby...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2007)

That's a beauty!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

That is very impressive! Well done!


----------



## Clave (Mar 7, 2007)

That's a big ship!


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 7, 2007)

He has added more photos.

And he reckons it isnt finished yet. 

Forum 47751


----------



## Henk (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow I wish I could do that, he sure as hell have a lot of time.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2007)

Superb!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thats a good illustration of how little room naval aviators had to work with. My palms sweat just thinking of touching down on a rolling carrier.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

i would've loved to have seen some cross section pics during construction.........


----------



## mkloby (Mar 12, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Thats a good illustration of how little room naval aviators had to work with. My palms sweat just thinking of touching down on a rolling carrier.



Yeah but don't forget, to our tac brothers it's just another day


----------

